# Mystery Snail Diet



## gr7070 (Apr 13, 2012)

I read they eat algae wafers and fresh vegetables. I also read elsewhere that they'll eat dried flake. 

So if dried flakes is all we put in the tank is that a reasonable diet for them?


----------



## jacksonofikonic (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't have a snail but I feed my stock more than flakes. I mix it up between frozen blood worms, sun dried blossom worms, flakes, shrimp live and frozen, fresh veggies, alge waffers, and pellets.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

they will eat algae wafers, and fresh veggies. Mine always enjoyed zucchini. Just slice and jab with a fork to sink to the bottom


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yep, algae wafers and zucchini or lettuce. You can always blanch it too so that you don't need to sink the zucchini or lettuce with a fork.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Mystery Snails will eat any of the Bottom Feeder Pellets used for Corys. They will also eat bits of Salad Shrimp. They also like to eat any Algae they find on the Plants and Glass in their tanks.


----------



## gr7070 (Apr 13, 2012)

How big a slice do I feed it? Daily?


----------



## WaterPanda (May 23, 2012)

i have a mystery snail and they are decay/ algae eaters if you blanch vegis to make them on the softer side it helps but basically anything that you feed your other fish that falls to the floor will work for them, dont leave anything in there for more then 3 days or so,or you risk an ammonia spike/ Ph inbalance but feed as much as they will eat just have to judge it


----------



## Phalp (Jun 27, 2012)

I let mine eat pieces of soft dark lettuce right out of my fingertips as a treat. They'll devour a pinky nail sized piece in 60 seconds flat.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Mine eat the left over fish flakes that fall to the bottom, any left over frozen blood worms and brine shrimp they find, veggie and hard wood food sticks that I toss in 2-3 times a week and also zucchini and yam pieces that I put in 1-2 times a week.

I wouldn't feed them JUST fish flakes... who knows if they are getting enough right? Plus, a varied diet is always better.


----------

